# Want to start rebuilding...HELP!!!!



## Boktiet (21/9/16)

Hi Vapers

I want to start rebuilding as the commercial coil avenue has started to do some damage to my wallet.
I have no idea what do I need and more importantly which RDA/RDTA is the best to start with to hone my wicking and building skills...

Any advise from the PROS would be appreciated...


----------



## Stosta (21/9/16)

Hey @Boktiet , 

I was very nervous to start rebuilding, but it is actually quite easy, even after one attempt.

I started on the Subtank Mini (they are great MTL tanks and very easy to build on, you can find a Rip Trippers tutorial on Youtube, and there is a thread on here somewhere that breaks it down really nicely), but there are probably better tanks out there now for this purpose. The Toptank Mini replaced it, but at this point in time I won't recommend it for personal reasons. Maybe a Serpent Mini?

For your first RTA, look for a single coil device. Dual coils aren't much more complicated, but to a newbie the process is quite intimidating. Ideally you should go into a store, and they can walk you through the whole process. 

It really is as easy as buying the RTA, wire and cotton. Then head on over to http://www.steam-engine.org/coil.asp , and figure out what resistance you want the coil. Fill in the info, and it will tell you how many wraps to do. You then wrap it, stick it in to the base, pulse it a bit at a low wattage, stick in your cotton and juice it up a little, reassemble the tank, full it up, and you're good to go!

The process can be a bit tricky to avoid dry hits and leaking, but we can get to that once we establish what tank you need!

Do you like a tight draw, or you after the big clouds?


----------



## incredible_hullk (21/9/16)

Not a pro but heres my bits..

I started off with a RDTA - I found the velocity style decks (like the limitless plus RDTA) to be easy to coil
My recommendation..start off with the cheaper velocity style decks b4 you hit the expensive ones.

You will need:

1) Wire: I started on 26 gauge stainless steel just cos I like to TC
2) Cotton - from vape shop or even dischem "Softi" organic cotton ball is what I use
3) Coiling kit - geekvape kit has got all the tools, coilers and the ohm reader +- R920 (the ohm reader is critical if you dont have a regulated mod)

Most importantly...I learnt my coiling from youtube so the videos are cool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (21/9/16)

I started building on geekvape avos. Have 2 22mm and a 24mm atty which I still use. I think they are a very easy deck to begin building on. Wicking is a bit tricky at first but just watch the tutorials and you will get it down quick. Got my wicking perfect after 3 attempts and my coils at the first attempt.
Juice guzzlers of note though so maybe take up diy as well...


----------



## blujeenz (21/9/16)

Boktiet said:


> Hi Vapers
> 
> I want to start rebuilding as the commercial coil avenue has started to do some damage to my wallet.
> I have no idea what do I need and more importantly which RDA/RDTA is the best to start with to hone my wicking and building skills...
> ...


Hard to say what tank would be best, whats your present style of vaping?

I'd possibly start with the new Goblin mini v3, 26g kanthal, decent jap(koh gen do) cotton and a coiling jig(makes life easier).


----------



## KZOR (21/9/16)

Best is to go to a reputable vendor closest to you and let the guys show you the hardware and explain the pros and cons during a practical lesson.
They should then sell you exactly what you need (and prefer) at the budget available.
Easy to mention what we started on but pointless if you have no idea what we talking about. 
Do a google search for vape vendors in your vicinity or ask in the chat block on the main page.
GL.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## stehan (21/9/16)

I would say definitely velocity style is the easiest to build on, see the link below for some ideas:
http://www.ecigclick.co.uk/best-2-post-velocity-style-rta/

You would need a basic understanding of Ohms law (slightly optional but completely worthy to know) to build your own coils to make it more understanding what you are wanting to achieve.
https://www.misthub.com/blogs/vape-tutorials/76788933-tutorial-ohms-law-and-vape-safety-calculator.

also this link below help alot as a guide on what wire and how many wraps you need to get desired ohms.
http://www.steam-engine.org/coil.asp

When you decided on a tank, you can simply go into youtube and type in the tank followed by wicking, and see how long the cotton need to be etc.

I hope you all the best on building your coils.
Feel free to ask anytime! here are 1000's of experienced vapers happy to help!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## stehan (21/9/16)

@KZOR , best advise !


----------



## Feliks Karp (21/9/16)

Boktiet said:


> Hi Vapers
> 
> I want to start rebuilding as the commercial coil avenue has started to do some damage to my wallet.
> I have no idea what do I need and more importantly which RDA/RDTA is the best to start with to hone my wicking and building skills...
> ...



If I recall correctly you have a protank already, is there an RBA head for that? I'm sure the heads cost R100 there abouts. Get that, twist up a few 26ga coils and see how you go. There are so many good rebuildables around, that I think it woulf be hard to suggest anything untill you describe your vape style and how far you'd like to take your rebuilding.


----------



## Boktiet (21/9/16)

Thanks for all the advice guys, much appreciated.
Currently I use 2 tanks that use the EC (Ccell) coils and i have started using the 0.3ohm coils but the lack of flavour is getting to me.
I would say I am more of a flavour chaser than a cloud chaser but having the option to blow some clouds now and then is always nice. (from what i've read this depends on the type of coil and resistance etc.).


----------



## herb1 (21/9/16)

Crius is dead easy


----------



## Spikester (21/9/16)

A good idea is to check out riptripper's coil building tutorial, helped me out a lot...


----------



## Feliks Karp (21/9/16)

Id look at a decent RDTA like a azeroth or lmc rdta PLUS, this will give you satisfaction as well as teach you how to build and coil on a deck similair to most RDAs. Then later when you're comfortable buy a really good RDA.


----------



## Silver (21/9/16)

Boktiet said:


> Hi Vapers
> 
> I want to start rebuilding as the commercial coil avenue has started to do some damage to my wallet.
> I have no idea what do I need and more importantly which RDA/RDTA is the best to start with to hone my wicking and building skills...
> ...



Hi @Boktiet
You need to get a RBA (rebuildable atomiser) that is easy to build on.
While the ones with Velocity style decks are easy to attach the coils, some of them are tricky to wick correctly.

So I would say its probably a good idea to go for a SubTank Mini or TopTank Mini. I use it daily with a simple 1.2 ohm coil for a fruity menthol vape. Restricted lung hit at lowish power - 12-15Watts - very economical and a great workhorse vape.

Get some 26g and 28g Kanthal wire. I prefer the Vapowire brand (I get it from Vape Cartel) but I suppose most other good brands will do. Get some Cotton wick (I like Jap Cotton pads or Cotton Bacon V2).

Start with a 2.5mm diameter. Wrap the wire around a screwdriver that is 2.5mm. 2mm is also ok. I would say start with the 28g wire. Do say 6 or 7 wraps. Connect it up to the atty. The nice thing about the SubTank Mini is that it is so easy to wick and quite forgiving. You put the wick through and let the tails stand at the top after putting the base ring on. Then you cut the wicks about 2 or 3mm above the base ring part. Then just gently put the wick back down and close it all up.

Its really easy after a few tries and it helps if you can get someone to show you the first time. Otherwise check YouTube videos for the device you have. Or go to a shop in your area and someone there will probably be able to show you.

I think the key is to get a device that is easy to work with and forgiving on the wicking. And then to start with basic coils. After a while you can move on to the fancier devices and coils if you feel the need to.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## boxerulez (21/9/16)

Silver said:


> Hi @Boktiet
> You need to get a RBA (rebuildable atomiser) that is easy to build on.
> While the ones with Velocity style decks are easy to attach the coils, some of them are tricky to wick correctly.
> 
> ...




When I played around with the RBA in the toptank kit, I wicked it like funnels over the juice holes. Worked like a charm and never had a dry hit or a leak of any type.

I have to agree that was a very nice rba for the first foray into building and wicking. Cannot go wrong with it. Just TRY and avoid the painted tanks. If you can get the platinum one, as the paint on them do not last.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Boktiet (21/9/16)

Thanks again for all the advice guys. Really means a lot. So I visited my friendly neighbourhood vape shop and ended up with a Geek vape master kit v2, a coil master build mat (always wanted to get one) and a Serpent Mini 22mm. Will go back tomorrow to get cotton and wire since the tank came with the basics. Really easy to build and wick on a single coil. 

Just built the RBA on the Protank 4 I have and with the right tools it is really not as daunting as I first thought. 

Yet another plethora of vaping experiences just opened its doors to me. 

Next is a dripper and then DIY juice...can't wait.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## incredible_hullk (21/9/16)

good choices bud


----------



## SAVaper (21/9/16)

I would also have suggested the RBA on the Subtank or the Toptank. Easy to build and works really hard. Also very economical so the +- 4ml tanks lasts me the whole day.
But what you got is very nice and will be great to start with. I like the Geek Vape kit more than the Coil Master kit.
Congratulations!


----------



## Silver (21/9/16)

Boktiet said:


> Thanks again for all the advice guys. Really means a lot. So I visited my friendly neighbourhood vape shop and ended up with a Geek vape master kit v2, a coil master build mat (always wanted to get one) and a Serpent Mini 22mm. Will go back tomorrow to get cotton and wire since the tank came with the basics. Really easy to build and wick on a single coil.
> 
> Just built the RBA on the Protank 4 I have and with the right tools it is really not as daunting as I first thought.
> 
> ...



All the best with the building @Boktiet 
Show us a picture of your coil and let us know how it goes!
And tell us what your first vape was like on your first coil and what juice you vaped


----------



## Anneries (21/9/16)

I am still a noob too, but have built on the serpent mini, crius v3 (velocity deck) the goblin mini v2 ( 4post i think they call it) and today on the gemini rta ( also velocity). In my experience the velocity decks are nice and easy to build on. The serpent mini is tricky with the clamps and the fact that you have to coil "the wrong way around" but once you get the hang of it, it is a very nice deck to build on.
In my opinion it is not the building or conection of the coils that is daunting, but rather to wick correctly. Dry hits are the pits. Winding a coil or positioning it correctly is easy once you have done it once, but each deck requires some playing around to get the wicking spot on. 
Good luck and enjoy your adventure, that is what it is all about in the end.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

